# Weird News Items



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2007)

I wasn't sure whether to put this thread under Comedy or Horror...

Amy Mueller filed a lawsuit recently against Samy's Bar and Grill in Joliet, Ill., after she willingly tried to climb onto the bar to dance in May 2006 but fell and broke her ankle. Samy's should have had a "ladder" or other climbing aid, said Mueller's lawyer. [Chicago Tribune, 7-23-07]

Jeromy Jackson and his family filed a $10 million lawsuit in Morgantown, W.Va., in August against McDonald's because there was cheese on his Quarter-Pounder, which triggered a severe allergic reaction that required hospital treatment. Jackson's lawyer said the family's order was painstakingly clear that the burger should be cheeseless, but apparently, after being served, Jackson failed to lift the bun to check. [West Virginia Record, 8-8-07] 


.....My Personal Favorite Below...

Cheveon Ford, 21, was arrested in Pensacola, Fla., in July and charged with making false 911 calls; according to authorities, Ford's only explanation was that he had no more minutes on his phone and knew that 911 calls were free. [WFTV (Orlando), 7-25-07] 
.......

In Rochester, N.Y., in June, Eric Kennedy, 38, was sentenced to 12 years in prison for molesting an underage girl over a three-year period, which he partly attributed to his poor eyesight, in that at times he might have mistaken the girl for her mother, with whom he was living. [Democrat and Chronicle (Rochester), 6-6-07] 

Florida state Rep. Bob Allen was a co-sponsor earlier in 2007 of legislation to increase the penalty for "public lewdness and indecent exposure," such as trolling for sex partners in public restrooms (upping the crime from a misdemeanor to a felony). The bill did not pass, which was lucky for Rep. Allen, who was arrested in July in a men's room in Titusville when undercover officers said he entered and exited three times in the space of a few minutes, peered over a restroom stall and offered oral sex for $20. [WKMG-TV (Orlando), 7-12-07] 

After a 25-year-old woman was accused of murdering her father and sister (and wounding her mother) in July in Sydney, Australia, authorities revealed that she had been diagnosed with a psychotic illness in 2006. However, she had been discouraged from seeking psychiatric treatment by her parents because they are Scientologists, who by doctrine reject psychiatry and psychotropic-drug treatment. [Agence France-Presse, 7-9-07] 

Great Moments in Anger Management: Raul Ponce Jr., 20, was arrested in San Diego in April and charged with killing his teenage girlfriend by stabbing her 122 times; he was arrested later that day at his anger-management class. [San Diego Union-Tribune, 6-23-07]

A 12-year-old girl was sentenced in Perth, Australia, in July to two months' detention for stealing a car and leading police on a harrowing high-speed chase. According to court records, she has already been convicted of more than 60 crimes. [News.com.au (Perth)-AAP, 7-4-07] 

In July, a federal appeals court ruled that no one could challenge President Bush's order permitting warrantless eavesdropping on phone calls into and out of the United States, unless it was a person actually eavesdropped on. However, according to law professors cited by the Los Angeles Times, anyone who could prove that would be barred under other national security laws from revealing that fact in public. [Los Angeles Times, 7-7-07]

The Orient Industry Co. of Tokyo each month turns out 80 life-size, anatomically correct and finely detailed "love dolls" that retail for the equivalent of $850 to $5,500 each, for men who would rather hang out with toys than women, according to a July Reuters dispatch. The more expensive models are admirably life-like, made of silicon and with 35 movable joints. Reuters found one customer, Mr. "Ta-Bo," who owns at least two dozen of them (each with a name), even though he claims to be seeing five real women on the side. "Sex with human girls was better," he said, "but I hate the process of dating." [Reuters, 7-18-07] 

"Principal Admits Throwing Excrement (at a kid)" (an April story in the Toronto Star) (said suspended principal Maria Pantalone, "I couldn't take it anymore").] [Toronto Star, 4-2-07]


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Great Moments in Anger Management: Raul Ponce Jr., 20, was arrested in San Diego in April and charged with killing his teenage girlfriend by stabbing her 122 times; he was arrested later that day at his anger-management class. [San Diego Union-Tribune, 6-23-07]


 
I hope he kept the receipt for that class.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I hope he kept the receipt for that class.


122 times just sank in I think.  If someone can maintain enough anger to stab someone 122 times, I wonder what crimes they might have committed previous. Surely, they would have been arrested for assault before. Well, with overcrowding in jails...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here in Texas a man is sueing a trainer for it being to hot and he said that he sweated to much. He has filed a 125,000 law suite. You can sue for anything now a days.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Here in Texas a man is sueing a trainer for it being to hot and he said that he sweated to much. He has filed a 125,000 law suite. You can sue for anything now a days.


I used to live in Saginaw, Tx (hubby and I worked at the bomber plant next to Carswell AFB).  Sure, it gets hot in Texas but indoor facilities are air-conditioned.  Was he jogging outdoors in 105 F heat?  Even so, he signed up for conditioning!  You have to wonder about people.  It makes me think he hired a trainer with the idea of a lawsuit in mind.

Sweated too much?  Oh dear.  Hydrate before.  Hydrate after...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I used to live in Saginaw, Tx (hubby and I worked at the bomber plant next to Carswell AFB). Sure, it gets hot in Texas but indoor facilities are air-conditioned. Was he jogging outdoors in 105 F heat? Even so, he signed up for conditioning! You have to wonder about people. It makes me think he hired a trainer with the idea of a lawsuit in mind.
> 
> Sweated too much? Oh dear. Hydrate before. Hydrate after...


 
no the gym he signed up in does not have any air condition so he knew this going into the contract.


----------



## grydth (Aug 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> 122 times just sank in I think.  If someone can maintain enough anger to stab someone 122 times, I wonder what crimes they might have committed previous. Surely, they would have been arrested for assault before. Well, with overcrowding in jails...



Try to imagine what the young woman victim went through before she died. This killer isn't even a "Mac the Knife" who at least would kill with a sure thrust to a vital organ. Rather this is an enraged, crazed killer who likely just hacked at this unfortunate until he was drained. Likely a lot of defensive wounds, and I'd bet the victim was alive for much of it.... followed by some carving at the already dead body.

I saw a case like this once.... the killer left a footprint. It was on the victim's back in her own blood.

I expect by trial time, dashing Raghoul will have all sorts of fine reasons as to why he did this. Maybe she dissed him. Next time you hear the whines and excuses of killers, just consider who you will NOT be hearing from... the victim....more often than not, their memory and reputation will be savaged as her body was. Let's hope it doesn't work this time.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Jeromy Jackson and his family filed a $10 million lawsuit in Morgantown, W.Va., in August against McDonald's because there was cheese on his Quarter-Pounder, which triggered a severe allergic reaction that required hospital treatment. Jackson's lawyer said the family's order was painstakingly clear that the burger should be cheeseless, but apparently, after being served, Jackson failed to lift the bun to check. [West Virginia Record, 8-8-07]



While I think that $10 million is excessive, the lawsuit itself is not; I personally know a family who lost a child to an allergic reaction in a similar case.  They were at a restaurant that nominally catered to people with allergies, and specified that the oatmeal ordered for the child not have butter (he was violently allergic to dairy products); the server took the oatmeal out of the prepared pot rather than make a special serving (after all, it's _so _hard to make oatmeal) - knowing it had butter in it, but thinking the quantity was too small to matter - and served it to the child, who suffered a massive allergic reaction and died within minutes.  He was 7.


----------



## rutherford (Aug 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Florida state Rep. Bob Allen was a co-sponsor earlier in 2007 of legislation to increase the penalty for "public lewdness and indecent exposure," such as trolling for sex partners in public restrooms (upping the crime from a misdemeanor to a felony). The bill did not pass, which was lucky for Rep. Allen, who was arrested in July in a men's room in Titusville when undercover officers said he entered and exited three times in the space of a few minutes, peered over a restroom stall and offered oral sex for $20. [WKMG-TV (Orlando), 7-12-07]



Bob Allen offered to PAY $20 to give oral sex.  

So, what exactly is the point of listing these unconnected events?  Lets not just forward our junk mail to MT.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

Kacey said:


> While I think that $10 million is excessive, the lawsuit itself is not; I personally know a family who lost a child to an allergic reaction in a similar case. They were at a restaurant that nominally catered to people with allergies, and specified that the oatmeal ordered for the child not have butter (he was violently allergic to dairy products); the server took the oatmeal out of the prepared pot rather than make a special serving (after all, it's _so _hard to make oatmeal) - knowing it had butter in it, but thinking the quantity was too small to matter - and served it to the child, who suffered a massive allergic reaction and died within minutes. He was 7.


I agree that McDonald's should be held liable.  I'd heard about this on the news recently.  Apparently, the man reminded them more than once to not put cheese on his burger.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Bob Allen offered to PAY $20 to give oral sex.
> 
> So, what exactly is the point of listing these unconnected events? Lets not just forward our junk mail to MT.


Weird News Items!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> no the gym he signed up in does not have any air condition so he knew this going into the contract.


Oh, I see.  It's typical of the older gyms not to have air conditioning, too.  I hope the judge tosses out this case based on its frivolity.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I agree that McDonald's should be held liable. I'd heard about this on the news recently. Apparently, the man reminded them more than once to not put cheese on his burger.


 
I predict it will be tossed out on grounds of "This ain't Burger King".


----------



## Lynne (Aug 28, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I predict it will be tossed out on grounds of "This ain't Burger King".


If it had been me, I would have checked to make sure there wasn't any cheese on the burger since anaphylaxsis can be deadly.  I recall something about him being in a darkened room and couldn't see the burger.  I don't understand why he didn't check his burger.  Doesn't make sense to trust McDonald's or anyone else with your life.  At least you could see whether cheese was on there.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> After a 25-year-old woman was accused of murdering her father and sister (and wounding her mother) in July in Sydney, Australia, authorities revealed that she had been diagnosed with a psychotic illness in 2006. However, she had been discouraged from seeking psychiatric treatment by her parents because they are Scientologists, who by doctrine reject psychiatry and psychotropic-drug treatment. [Agence France-Presse, 7-9-07]


 
Darwin was right!


----------

